# Necessary Golf Necessities...



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

So here I am - new to golf, new golf set and new bag. 

Are there any good instructional videos/dvds for a new golfer?

Recommendations are appreciated.

New to golf and loving it!

G


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

First: Post what you already have... equipment wise I mean. 

A couple recommendations for things that are a must have:
1) Glove
2) Rag to clean your clubs
3) Whole lot of golf tee's 

Now: How long have you been practicing? Have you gotten instruction from the local driving range instructor on the golf basics? 

Grip
Posture
Swing basics (driving, irons, chipping, putting)

After all of that - You just need to go out on the course and get in a lot of practice. And always remember that Golf is supposed to be fun so please enjoy yourself!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

First Welcome aboard Glen, always room for one more golfer. Here are some excellent video's to help you out. The guys name is Rodger Gunn, PGA professional.... Just double click on any of the green tabs beside a category.

About.com: http://www.golfsociety.us/cp_index.php

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Honestly, unless your a visual learner, a video will probably only confuss you..I fing that books are better than videos, because then you can at least take them to the course with you.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

300Yards said:


> Honestly, unless your a visual learner, a video will probably only confuss you..I fing that books are better than videos, because then you can at least take them to the course with you.


I learned how to swim via video and by book - the video was more helpful to me. So I will probably get a book, video and I have a Coach.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

GlennM said:


> I learned how to swim via video and by book - the video was more helpful to me. So I will probably get a book, video and I have a Coach.


Hey GlenM,

I think video's by AJ Bonar and Leadbeatter are going to be helpful.


----------

